# Today we laid to rest a "Legend"



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

The past *15 yrs *as a _Dancer/Radical Dancer _I put her to rest.*Voodoo/El Chupacabras*.....Maybe if they bring more Car Dancing back into shows ,I might bust out with something new...Later....It was just,getting boring ... Rob(R-N-L) ,shorty's and myself..

























































Sent off to china to be reborn as saco motors :biggrin: 
:0


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SACO MOTORS :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:19 PM~15148145
> *The past 15 yrs as a Dancer/Radical Dancer I put her to rest.Voodoo/El Chupacabras.....Maybe if they bring more Car Dancing back into shows ,I might bust out with something new...Later....It was just,getting boring ... Rob(R-N-L) ,shorty's and myself..
> 
> 
> ...


you need to put the black lines youd see over chicks tits on tv..that way people wont copy what youve done to it hehe....

you need to go jack that tractor and help the homie out...he looks like he wants some lifts on it..probably tired of that slow ass hydro system thats on it now lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

About time :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 21 2009, 10:23 PM~15148204
> *About time :cheesy:
> *


You gonna retire soon too Ol'man :biggrin: how many years you been K.O.S  
gotta let the kids catch up


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:29 PM~15148305
> *You gonna retire soon too Ol'man :biggrin: how many years you been K.O.S
> gotta let the kids catch up
> *



just time for him to come out with another car*....when u gonna get him that frame from last year that was mentioned out in orange cove that was suppose to be done by christmas lol*


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

:0


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 21 2009, 10:31 PM~15148331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I will be there, count the BMH team in, well just no dancers, Unless Jerry goes :0 ...Jon scared me straight :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:35 PM~15148378
> *I will be there, count the BMH team in, well just no dancers, Unless Jerry goes :0 ...Jon scared me straight :biggrin:
> *


shit bring some of them vegas dancers lol....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 09:19 PM~15148145
> *The past 15 yrs as a Dancer/Radical Dancer I put her to rest.Voodoo/El Chupacabras.....Maybe if they bring more Car Dancing back into shows ,I might bust out with something new...Later....It was just,getting boring ... Rob(R-N-L) ,shorty's and myself..
> 
> 
> ...


RIP


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Paul K+Sep 21 2009, 10:30 PM~15148327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No shit, seee I still have dancers :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:39 PM~15148458
> *sup cant :biggrin:
> No shit, seee I still have dancers :biggrin:
> *


see i knew u did...then we can put the pumps in their trunk lol...i know WATCHER is down to get his groove on


so what u got planned with the voodoo pumps..u gonna sell those babies?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 09:29 PM~15148305
> *You gonna retire soon too Ol'man :biggrin: how many years you been K.O.S
> gotta let the kids catch up
> *


I been tryn to retire it....but truth be told....i was approached by a Del Toro team member and i was told 2 hold onto my car just a bit longer cuz they comin for me :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 21 2009, 10:44 PM~15148540
> *I been tryn to retire it....but truth be told....i was approached by a Del Toro team member and i was told 2 hold onto my car just a bit longer cuz they comin for me :0
> *


is that ricndaregal? lol....tell them u aint got that much time..u ready to do something different so they are just gonna have to go back to the drawing board to catch up to ya

and just like george lopez would say...."SAY SWEAR TO GOD" LOL


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 21 2009, 09:31 PM~15148331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what about tire size cuz big ass tire are gay!!!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 10:47 PM~15148589
> *what about tire size cuz big ass tire are gay!!!!!!
> *



no only a hop class they are gonna have to start making a tire class too lol


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 21 2009, 09:44 PM~15148540
> *I been tryn to retire it....but truth be told....i was approached by a Del Toro team member and i was told 2 hold onto my car just a bit longer cuz they comin for me :0
> *


dam some people just dont learn that u cant be seen with them 6batts!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 21 2009, 09:45 PM~15148552
> *is that ricndaregal?  lol....tell them u aint got that much time..u ready to do something different so they are just gonna have to go back to the drawing board to catch up to ya
> *


Nope.....not him :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 21 2009, 10:49 PM~15148621
> *Nope.....not him :0
> *



oooh...who is it this time?


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 21 2009, 08:44 PM~15148540
> *I been tryn to retire it....but truth be told....i was approached by a Del Toro team member and i was told 2 hold onto my car just a bit longer cuz they comin for me :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 21 2009, 09:48 PM~15148599
> *no only a hop class they are gonna have to start making a tire class too lol
> *


no but why use big tire that shit looks ugly ass fuck there lowriders not hotrods


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:48 PM~15148608
> *dam some people just dont learn that u cant be seen with them 6batts!!!! :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 sup angel


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 10:50 PM~15148649
> *no but why use big tire that shit looks ugly ass fuck there lowriders not hotrods
> *


hey its not my cup of tea either...


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 21 2009, 09:50 PM~15148652
> *:0 sup angel
> *


SUP BIG DOGG JUST TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO RUN THESE 6 BATTS AND TAKE OVER YOUR WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






































SYKE!!!!!!!!!!! A BUT MUFASA HOW DO YOU FEEL ABOUT BIG ASS TRACTOR TRAILOR TIRES????????????


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 22 2009, 03:39 PM~15148458
> *sup cant :biggrin:
> No shit, seee I still have dancers :biggrin:
> *


should of sent that thing over here :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

OH MY BAD SORRY RON ABOUT YOUR LOSS!!!!!!!! R.I.S :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:52 PM~15148681
> *SUP BIG DOGG JUST TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO RUN THESE 6 BATTS AND TAKE OVER YOUR WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> SYKE!!!!!!!!!!!  A BUT MUFASA HOW DO YOU FEEL ABOUT BIG ASS TRACTOR TRAILOR TIRES????????????
> *


175/14.........no bigger


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 21 2009, 09:56 PM~15148761
> *175/14.........no bigger
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 09:19 PM~15148145
> *The past 15 yrs as a Dancer/Radical Dancer I put her to rest.Voodoo/El Chupacabras.....Maybe if they bring more Car Dancing back into shows ,I might bust out with something new...Later....It was just,getting boring ... Rob(R-N-L) ,shorty's and myself..
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P to a legend she will be sadly missed jess said she saw you shed a tear


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 21 2009, 09:58 PM~15148793
> *R.I.P to a legend she will be sadly missed jess said she saw you shed a tear
> *


CAN U SHED SOME SIZES OFF UR TIRES PLEASE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:59 PM~15148816
> *CAN U SHED SOME SIZES OFF UR TIRES PLEASE!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dam fool why you always trippin on tyre sizes we dont trip off your lead :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: sup angel :wave:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Damn. I was at a show Sunday and someone asked me if voodoo was still around. I was like fuck yea, Rons never getting rid of it. To much history there for ya. 
Looks like I was wrong after al :0 l


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 21 2009, 10:00 PM~15148837
> *dam fool why you always trippin on tyre sizes we dont trip off your lead  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: sup angel  :wave:
> *


WHERE ON THE SAME BOAT FOOL!!! ONLY I HAVE A LOLO YOU HAVE A DONK!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOOD DAY MATE


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 10:03 PM~15148874
> *WHERE ON THE SAME BOAT FOOL!!! ONLY I HAVE A LOLO YOU HAVE A DONK!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  GOOD DAY MATE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 10:03 PM~15148874
> *WHERE ON THE SAME BOAT FOOL!!! ONLY I HAVE A LOLO YOU HAVE A DONK!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  GOOD DAY MATE
> *


thats what australians say not english :biggrin: :biggrin: i have a hopper my lowrider has 13s on it


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 09:29 PM~15148305
> *You gonna retire soon too Ol'man :biggrin: how many years you been K.O.S
> gotta let the kids catch up
> *


Oh.....and no K.O.S.here......Im lay n play :cheesy: 


But thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 21 2009, 10:06 PM~15148910
> *thats what australians say not english  :biggrin:  :biggrin: i have a hopper my lowrider has 13s on it
> *


WELL THEN TOP OF THE DAY TO YOU LADDY!!!!!!!!!! AND THEM THE BIGEST 13S IVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  OH U SAID UR LOWRIDER HASS 13S COOL, SO UR DONK IS THE HOPPER


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 10:09 PM~15148952
> *WELL THEN TOP OF THE DAY TO YOU LADDY!!!!!!!!!! AND THEM THE BIGEST 13S IVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:   OH U SAID UR LOWRIDER HASS 13S COOL, SO UR DONK IS THE HOPPER
> *


haha if you say so my low has 13s my hopper has 14s my dually has 16s and my range rover has 22s :biggrin: :biggrin: now back to the topic please :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VEGASANGEL_@Sep 21 2009, 10:55 PM~15148734
> *OH MY BAD SORRY RON ABOUT YOUR LOSS!!!!!!!! R.I.S :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


shit homie thanks,,,, :0


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Dam I know that feeling .


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 21 2009, 11:07 PM~15148924
> *Oh.....and no K.O.S.here......Im lay n play :cheesy:
> But thanks :thumbsup:
> *


Fool, you've been King of the Streets for years....K.O.S


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

NO WHYYYYYYYY did he have to go so young


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ButtsMellerHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:13 PM~15149002
> *shit homie thanks,,,, :0
> *


BASTERD


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:15 PM~15149034
> *Fool, you've been King of the Streets for years....K.O.S
> *


Naw.....fools out here think they k.o.s with 10 batts weight n chains on the rear.....lol.
..


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 21 2009, 10:13 PM~15148999
> *haha if you say so my low has 13s my hopper has DONKS my dually has 16s and my range rover has 22s  :biggrin:  :biggrin: now back to the topic please  :thumbsup:
> *


I KNOW DOGG I TRYED TO TELL U BUT U BLOODY DONT LISTEN.... DONKS KILL THE ART OF HOPPING!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:0 Vegasangel


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

wow, sad to see it go! i still remember pushin it back over and over and over at the first orange cove.....good times!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 21 2009, 10:21 PM~15149112
> *:0 Vegasangel
> *


I KNOW IT SHOULD SAY HENDERSON


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 10:22 PM~15149124
> *I KNOW IT SHOULD SAY HENDERSON
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 10:22 PM~15149124
> *I KNOW IT SHOULD SAY HENDERSON
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 21 2009, 09:56 PM~15148761
> *185/14.........no bigger
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 21 2009, 10:29 PM~15149166
> *FIXED :biggrin::barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> :barf: :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> :barf:
> *


 FIXED


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFFINASA_@Sep 21 2009, 11:21 PM~15149112
> *:0 Vegasangel
> *


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:31 PM~15149191
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY+Sep 21 2009, 11:17 PM~15149063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You liked that work out


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LILTONY+Sep 21 2009, 11:17 PM~15149060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

QUOTE(MUFFINASA @ Sep 21 2009, 11:21 PM) 


:roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 10:31 PM~15149185
> *FIXED
> *


You only want your tires lookn so pretty and small cause they be in the air so damn long waitin for that bitch to come bac down :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected] _@Sep 21 2009, 10:31 PM~15149191
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bow Down Fernie_@Sep 21 2009, 11:36 PM~15149235
> *QUOTE(MUFFINASA @ Sep 21 2009, 11:21 PM)
> 
> 
> ...


you like that


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:35 PM~15149229
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFFINOSO_@Sep 21 2009, 11:36 PM~15149244
> *:cheesy:
> *


it was 2a.m :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Beat Down Fernie_@Sep 21 2009, 10:36 PM~15149235
> *QUOTE(MUFFINASA @ Sep 21 2009, 11:21 PM)
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Paul Kunt+Sep 21 2009, 10:54 PM~15148720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 10:21 PM~15149110
> *I KNOW DOGG I TRYED TO TELL U BUT U BLOODY DONT LISTEN.... DONKS KILL THE ART OF HOPPING!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok angel :biggrin: wotever you say 

you know i always hear you saying ,we on the streets blaa blaa and then you keep goin on about tyre sizes ,do you actualy know the difference in tyre sizes all them numbers mean something 175/70x14 means the tyre width across the tread surface is 175mm the side wall is a aspect ratio of 70% so its 70% of the width (175mm) and the 14 is the rim size so a 175 and a 185 is 10mm different to you just over 3/8 so does that realy make up for the extra 1000lbs you got in the trunk ,i know your on 13s and good for you obviously size does matter to you :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :buttkick:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BitchMadeHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:39 PM~15149279
> *it was 2a.m  :0
> *


Lol....u showed up at 3 :0 

Where were u for that hour??


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sniffuls_@Sep 21 2009, 10:36 PM~15149236
> *You only want your tires lookn so pretty and small cause they be in the air so damn long waitin for that bitch to come bac down :biggrin:
> *


:tears: :tears: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop+Sep 21 2009, 10:22 PM~15149122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 10:43 PM~15149313
> *:tears:  :tears:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFFASS_@Sep 21 2009, 11:42 PM~15149307
> *Lol....u showed up at 3 :0
> 
> Where were u for that hour??
> *


I was at super wal-mart puttin carts up  Gotta pay for this lowrider lifestyle somehow


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Ssshhush....They're watching me


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 21 2009, 10:41 PM~15149301
> *ok angel  :biggrin: wotever you say
> 
> you know i always hear you saying ,we on the streets blaa blaa and then you keep goin on about tyre sizes ,do you actualy know the difference in tyre sizes all them numbers mean something 175/70x14 means the tyre width across the tread surface is 175mm the side wall is a aspect ratio of 70% so its 70% of the width (175mm) and the 14 is the rim size so a 175 and a 185 is 10mm different to you just over 3/8 so does that realy make up for the extra 1000lbs you got in the trunk ,i know your on 13s and good for you obviously size does matter to you  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :rant: :rant: :rant: 

CHERRIO


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 09:37 PM~15149248
> *you like that
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackManHiding_@Sep 21 2009, 10:46 PM~15149331
> *Ssshhush....They're watching me
> *


Lol...scary ass


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie p_@Sep 21 2009, 11:43 PM~15149317
> *i remember pushin it over a few times that mothafuker was heavy lol
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


your d fell over in your name


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 10:47 PM~15149339
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> 
> CHERRIO
> *


jolly good old chap :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANALBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 11:47 PM~15149339
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> 
> CHERRIO
> *


oh shit :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:49 PM~15149352
> *your d fell over in your name
> *


hahaha tis true :biggrin: rons found a new toy


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 21 2009, 10:50 PM~15149360
> *jolly good old chap  :biggrin:
> *


YOU WEAR CHAPS??????????????????


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 10:52 PM~15149381
> *YOU WEAR CHAPS??????????????????
> *


not all the time :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 21 2009, 10:53 PM~15149387
> *not all the time  :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


LET ME ASK YOU A SERIOS QUESTION BUT BE HONEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 11:52 PM~15149381
> *YOU WEAR CHAPSTICK IN YOUR BUT CRACK TO STOP CHAFFING?????????????????? :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:55 PM~15149398
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANALBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 10:54 PM~15149393
> *LET ME ASK YOU A SERIOS QUESTION BUT BE HONEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


no **** :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 21 2009, 10:55 PM~15149403
> *no ****  :biggrin:
> *


FOR REALS MAN


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 11:54 PM~15149393
> *LET ME ASK YOU A SERIOS QUESTION BUT BE HONEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


BlackMagicHydraulics, stevie d, B Town Fernie, MUFASA, Envious Touch
where he'd go...they watching him too...everyone hide


Angel..you invisable.....thats gay


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 10:56 PM~15149406
> *FOR REALS MAN
> *


takes 1 to know 1  so please tell us all :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASSA_@Sep 21 2009, 09:52 PM~15149378
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:57 PM~15149407
> *where he'd go...they watching him too...everyone hide
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :tongue:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 21 2009, 10:58 PM~15149413
> *takes 1 to know 1   so please tell us all  :biggrin:
> *


HOW DO YOU FEEL ABOUT SHAKIRA???????????


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 22 2009, 03:19 PM~15148145
> *The past 15 yrs as a Dancer/Radical Dancer I put her to rest.Voodoo/El Chupacabras.....Maybe if they bring more Car Dancing back into shows ,I might bust out with something new...Later....It was just,getting boring ... Rob(R-N-L) ,shorty's and myself..
> 
> 
> ...


hey ron.howz it goin,
you should of kept it, changed a few things and sold it to the japs....they would have bought that for sure....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
anyway that car has been around for a while, someone would have bought it.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANaLBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 11:58 PM~15149422
> *HOW DO YOU FEEL ABOUT SHAKIRA???????????
> *


Whats a ShakiRa


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bent Over Fernie_@Sep 21 2009, 10:58 PM~15149418
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 11:00 PM~15149441
> *Whats a ShakiRa
> *


THIS IS ONE


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Sep 22 2009, 12:00 AM~15149438
> *hey ron.howz it goin,
> you should of kept it, changed a few things and sold it to the japs....they would have bought that for sure....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> anyway that car has been around for a while, someone would have bought it.
> *


AAAAaahh.....To many memories....Plus it prolly would've killed them


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 10:58 PM~15149422
> *HOW DO YOU FEEL ABOUT SHAKIRA???????????
> *


shes ok how do you feel about graham norton :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANALBOI_@Sep 22 2009, 12:01 AM~15149447
> *THIS IS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


I'd hit him :biggrin: It's adude rite :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ButtMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:57 PM~15149407
> *BlackMagicHydraulics, stevie d, B Town Fernie, MUFASA, Envious Touch
> where he'd go...they watching him too...everyone hide
> Angel..you invisable.....thats gay
> *


NO **** IM JUST TO FAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 11:04 PM~15149475
> *I'd hit him :biggrin: It's adude rite :0
> *


only in steve d eyes!!!!!!!!! yhahahahahah


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUCACA_@Sep 21 2009, 10:01 PM~15149446
> *:uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 21 2009, 11:03 PM~15149473
> *shes ok how do you feel about graham norton  :biggrin:
> *


SEE WHAT I MEAN


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANALBOY_@Sep 22 2009, 12:04 AM~15149483
> *NO **** IM JUST TO FAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THEY DON'T CALL MINUTE MAN FOR NOTHING..U KNOW
> *


BlackMagicHydraulics, ANALBOY, nme1, B **** Fernie, Westcoastdon530, MUFFNASA, RIDIN NUTS FOR LIFE, stevie d, Chris, PHATBOY>UCE<
LOOK Tommys here too


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 11:04 PM~15149483
> *NO **** IM JUST TO FAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yeah we heard that about you dont worry homie i heard viagra should help out :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackAddictHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:07 PM~15149504
> *BlackMagicHydraulics, ANGELBOY, nme1, B Town Fernie, Westcoastdon530, MUFFNASA, RIDIN NUTS FOR LIFE, stevie d, Chris, PHATBOY>UCE<
> LOOK Tommys here too
> *


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 21 2009, 11:08 PM~15149512
> *yeah we heard that about you dont worry homie i heard viagra should help out  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHA SEE WHAT I MEAN WORRIED BOUT MY SPEED AAAA NO ****


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Sep 21 2009, 11:06 PM~15149494
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 11:07 PM~15149504
> *ButtMounterHydraulics, ANALBOY, nme1, B **** Fernie, Westcoastdon530, MUFFNASA, RIDIN NUTS FOR LIFE, stevie d, Chris, PHATBOY>UCE<
> LOOK Tommys here too
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

GOTTA SEE WHAT ALL THE FUSS IS.....

MUFASA...SUP HOLMES....



ANGELBOY.............YOUR AN ASSHOLE....HOW COME YOU ALWAYS HAVE TO PICK ON PEOPLE............WHAT WOULD YOU DO IF COX SHUT YOUR INTERNET OFF FOR 3 DAYS.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by F Town Ernie_@Sep 22 2009, 12:09 AM~15149536
> *
> *


I'M ADDICTTED TO BLACK HOE'S :cheesy:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 21 2009, 11:12 PM~15149565
> *GOTTA SEE WHAT ALL THE FUSS IS.....
> 
> MUFASA...SUP HOLMES....
> ...


USE MY itouch


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 11:11 PM~15149547
> *HAHAHAHAHA SEE WHAT I MEAN WORRIED BOUT MY SPEED AAAA NO ****
> *


im not worried about ya speed i was just trying to help you out homie we all know yu can get it up fast ,just takes a while to come back down again ...........................oh u mean were not talking about your car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

DAM SO THERE GO'S SEEING VOODOO AND HELLRAISER GOING AT IT AGAIN......


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackProHopperHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:13 PM~15149570
> *I'M ADDICTTED TO BLACK HOE'S :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PUFASA+Sep 22 2009, 12:11 AM~15149549-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW COWBOY :0 GET LIL HOT IN HERE


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 21 2009, 11:12 PM~15149565
> *GOTTA SEE WHAT ALL THE FUSS IS.....
> 
> MUFASA...SUP HOLMES....
> ...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 22 2009, 12:14 AM~15149580
> *im not worried about ya speed i was just trying to help you out homie we all know yu can get it up fast ,just takes a while to come back down again ...........................oh u mean were not talking about your car  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU COULD BE TAKIN BOUT BOFF


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

SO VOODOO IS GONE...RON I GUESS I CAN THROW AWAY THIS ROLL OF RAINBOW WINDOW TINT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Sep 21 2009, 11:15 PM~15149591
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hooo shit :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMaGFIIHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 11:15 PM~15149592
> *WOW COWBOY :0  GET LIL HOT IN HERE
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 11:15 PM~15149592
> *WOW COWBOY :0  im GETing a LIL HOT IN HERE
> *


no ****


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Sep 22 2009, 12:16 AM~15149605
> *SO VOODOO IS GONE...RON I GUESS I CAN THROW AWAY THIS ROLL OF RAINBOW WINDOW TINT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I did that last year....But it vanished before trashmen got there


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ButterMuffinHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 11:16 PM~15149603
> *YOU COULD BE TAKIN BOUT BOFF
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 22 2009, 02:18 AM~15149618
> *I did that last year....But it vanished before trashmen got there
> *


todd took it :uh:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFFINCAKES_@Sep 22 2009, 12:17 AM~15149608
> *:0  :0
> *


ow that hurts...He got me with the GFII


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: stevie d, 206ness, B Town Fernie, MUFASA, Hoss805, AndrewH, BlackMagicHydraulics, WayOfLifeOC, allbluedup, PHATBOY>UCE<, S10lifted, DEVINERI


has he gone or just hiding again :scrutinize:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 21 2009, 11:17 PM~15149608
> *:0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn Homie, thanx for the replies, I gotta get going, early day and have to head to Mexico


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: stevie d, BlackMagicHydraulics, Hoss805, B Town Fernie, PHATBOY>UCE<, 206ness, ANGELBOY, MUFASA, AndrewH, WayOfLifeOC, allbluedup, S10lifted, DEVINERI

nope hes back :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 21 2009, 11:21 PM~15149646
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: stevie d, 206ness, B Town Fernie, MUFASA, Hoss805, AndrewH, BlackMagicHydraulics, WayOfLifeOC, allbluedup, PHATBOY>UCE<, S10lifted, DEVINERI
> has he gone or just hiding again  :scrutinize:
> *


 WOW I GOT A STALKER MUFASA HOW DO I HANDKLE THIS???


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 11:22 PM~15149650
> *Damn Homie, thanx for the replies, I gotta get going, early day and have to GIVE head in Mexico
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 11:23 PM~15149661
> *WOW I GOT A STALKER MUFASA HOW DO I HANDKLE THIS???
> *


.357


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 21 2009, 11:25 PM~15149685
> *.357
> *


.10/4


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 21 2009, 11:25 PM~15149685
> *.357
> *


but he hasnt got a watcher he will leave finger prints


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

its been fun yall but i need a piss some food and sleep catch yall later 


angel no **** :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 11:25 PM~15149689
> *.10/4
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 21 2009, 11:27 PM~15149703
> *but he hasnt got a watcher he will leave finger prints
> *


No but hes got a squirrel or something....he was chasing it when he was out this way


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 21 2009, 11:31 PM~15149747
> *No    but hes got a squirrel or something....he was chasing it when he was out this way
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fucker got away!!!!!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 11:37 PM~15149780
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  fucker got away!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 11:45 PM~15149328
> *I was at super wal-mart puttin carts up   Gotta pay for this lowrider lifestyle somehow
> *


you know u were stealing cars for ur next dancer, thats why u retired the current one...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

you guys turned it gay before NY-BOSSMAN came in to the scene lol


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

maybe he'll bust out with the shaggy mobile :biggrin: dam all u see is bones on voodoo what made u do it


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 09:35 PM~15148378
> *I will be there, count the BMH team in, well just no dancers, Unless Jerry goes :0 ...Jon scared me straight :biggrin:
> *



O QUIT IT...! Just come have a good time, and we will chat about your new dancer..! (i do have something for that ass tho) ill drink some cold ones with u, and u can hit my new dancer...! that will get u going again...! john


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 09:35 PM~15148378
> *I will be there, count the BMH team in, well just no dancers, Unless Jerry goes :0 ...Jon scared me straight :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINKYFISTIN_BUMS_@Sep 22 2009, 03:58 AM~15150120
> *you guys turned it gay before NY-BOSSMAN came in to the scene lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 21 2009, 10:19 PM~15148145
> *The past 15 yrs as a Dancer/Radical Dancer I put her to rest.Voodoo/El Chupacabras.....Maybe if they bring more Car Dancing back into shows ,I might bust out with something new...Later....It was just,getting boring ... Rob(R-N-L) ,shorty's and myself..
> 
> AT LEAST YOU COULD HAVE  SHOW A PIC OF HER IN HER PRIME!!FOR A TRUCK WITHOUT A MOTOR AND TRANNY SHE SURE HAS A LOTTA MILES UNDER HER BELT!!RIP
> ...


----------



## BGIZZLE (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sad day ron.... really sad day,but ill say this,the next one you come out with will kill em.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:tears: may the voodoo rest in peace !!! :angel: 


cant wait for the rebirth thoe


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

good to see it home where it finally belongs lololol sorry ron had to do it :biggrin: one good way to look at least its finally off the ground


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2009, 12:22 AM~15148191
> *you need to put the black lines youd see over chicks tits on tv..that way people wont copy what youve done to it hehe....
> 
> *


do you ever think about what your going to type before you actually type it? :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 23 2009, 09:56 AM~15162675
> *do you ever think about what your going to type before you actually type it? :uh:
> *



they dont want people copying their work...lol


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Sep 21 2009, 11:22 PM~15148190
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SACO MOTORS :biggrin:
> *


x2 :roflmao:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 23 2009, 08:50 AM~15162652
> *good to see it home where it finally belongs lololol sorry ron had to do it :biggrin: one good way to look at least its finally off the ground
> *


 :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 23 2009, 08:50 AM~15162652
> *good to see it home where it finally belongs lololol sorry ron had to do it :biggrin: one good way to look at least its finally off the ground
> *


i was waiting for gilbert to say summat like this :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 21 2009, 08:22 PM~15148191
> *you need to put the black lines youd see over chicks tits on tv..that way people wont copy what youve done to it hehe....
> 
> you need to go jack that tractor and help the homie out...he looks like he wants some lifts on it..probably tired of that slow ass hydro system thats on it now lol
> *



Where would a certain shop be if they couldn't copy us!?!? :roflmao:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 23 2009, 07:50 AM~15162652
> *good to see it home where it finally belongs lololol sorry ron had to do it :biggrin: one good way to look at least its finally off the ground
> *



Man I think that set up we quoted you on just got more expensive!!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

was it just me, or was that the test subject for pistolas too? if so, dibbs on pistolas?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 23 2009, 12:57 PM~15164371
> *Where would a certain shop be if they couldn't copy us!?!?    :roflmao:
> *


well ur not suppose to hand it over that easy lol


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 23 2009, 11:16 AM~15164585
> *well ur not suppose to hand it over that easy lol
> *



You know how we do it, we got to keep the small minds on their toes!!!


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 23 2009, 10:57 AM~15164371
> *Where would a certain shop be if they couldn't copy us!?!?    :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 23 2009, 12:57 PM~15164371
> *Where would a certain shop be if they couldn't copy us!?!?    :roflmao:
> *


So you guys came up with your own pumps? or just pick one out of the AH2 catalogue. Sometimes Id think you beleive Firestone copied Cooper, because they both make BLACK TIRES! :uh:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 23 2009, 12:57 PM~15164974
> *You know how we do it, we got to keep the small minds on their toes!!!
> *


What about small tires? What are your thoughts Mrs black magic? On the use of lowrider tires! :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 23 2009, 02:11 PM~15166188
> *So you guys came up with your own pumps? or just pick one out of the AH2 catalogue. Sometimes Id think you beleive Firestone copied Cooper, because they both make BLACK TIRES!  :uh:
> *



IF you look back smarty, we were discussing Voodoo, not pumps!!! :uh:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 23 2009, 02:11 PM~15166188
> *So you guys came up with your own pumps? or just pick one out of the AH2 catalogue. Sometimes Id think you beleive Firestone copied Cooper, because they both make BLACK TIRES!  :uh:
> *



We were running our own design of blocks before AH2 even became a business!!! And as a matter of fact taught them a thing or two!! I think we have brought alot more to the table then any other hydraulic company!! 

Your right we didn't invent the "wheel" we just re-engineered it!!! 

Don't get me wrong we are flattered!!! :biggrin: You know your doing something right when your being copied!


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

LOL Ron I kept passing buy this topic like dam someone died in the lowrider world how sad

It's a shame though I always wanted the to build a dancer but I want it not to get that high aposed to it being a g-body with a raised rear arch and bridge whouldn't mold shit it whould be kinda ruff paint 13's and be able to drive the car around ya know :biggrin: 

Hey ron why idn't you wrap much on the frame itself ????


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 23 2009, 05:41 PM~15166965
> *We were running our own design of blocks before AH2 even became a business!!! And as a matter of fact taught them a thing or two!! I think we have brought alot more to the table then any other hydraulic company!!
> 
> Your right we didn't invent the "wheel" we just re-engineered it!!!
> ...


OOOOOOOOOoooo...She is really running this shit...hhahahah


> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 23 2009, 06:07 PM~15167224
> *LOL Ron I kept passing buy this topic like dam someone died in the lowrider world how sad
> 
> It's a shame though I always wanted the to build a dancer but I want it not to get that high aposed to it being a g-body with a raised rear arch and bridge whouldn't mold shit it whould be kinda ruff paint 13's and be able to drive the car around ya know  :biggrin:
> ...


It wasn't needed since it had been trussed, and plated(boxed)off on the inside...Like a bridge, and some triangles. Load transfer....13 years as a radical and the reast before it was a street driving dancer....And the Guy I got it from (kraigor)Only my San Diego O.G's will remeber him...It was a single pump truck hopper...So it didn't do too bad with all that abuse...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> :wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> > :wave:
> 
> 
> We doing this again...LOL


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> :wave:


We doing this again...LOL
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 23 2009, 10:41 PM~15170797
> *OOOOOOOOOoooo...She is really running this shit...hhahahah
> 
> It wasn't needed since it had been trussed, and plated(boxed)off on the inside...Like a bridge, and some triangles. Load transfer....13 years as a radical and the reast before it was a street driving dancer....And the Guy I got it from (kraigor)Only my San Diego O.G's will remeber him...It was a single pump truck hopper...So it didn't do too bad with all that abuse...
> *


Thats kinda what I thought hot rodders tell me about how I should just weld a roll cage in my riv lol

But I like the pic of all the frames out back :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

voodoo


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 24 2009, 12:37 AM~15171221
> *  voodoo
> *


Voodoo took a Doodoo :biggrin: 

Wad it b Man do


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

My blazer is real close to getting torn down and getting hauled to the scrap yard too...

I said after last year I was done dancing it and the only way to keep myself from trying to dance it again is to haul it off. I just wish there was a tour or something that would motivate my ass to build another.... Guess only time will tell.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

I still think you should get her and sell her parts on ebay there are people out there who would bid on her!! did u at least keep the hood for the wall?? :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

Yep, we got the hood still, lol, have a few hoods that came from Voodoo over the years!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 24 2009, 10:33 AM~15174098
> *Yep, we got the hood still, lol, have a few hoods that came from Voodoo over the years!!!  :biggrin:
> *


HELLO JESS!!! HOW IS YOUR DAY GOING? JUST WONDERING WHAT ARE YOUR THOUGHTS ON THE CORRECT TIRES ON THESE HOPPERS!! I DONT WANT TO COPY U GUYS!!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 24 2009, 10:31 AM~15174584
> *HELLO JESS!!! HOW IS YOUR DAY GOING? JUST WONDERING WHAT ARE YOUR THOUGHTS ON THE CORRECT TIRES ON THESE HOPPERS!! I DONT WANT TO COPY U GUYS!!
> *



Well Hello my favorite CALI (NEV) RIDER!!!! :biggrin: You know me the less tread the better, lol!! Oh ya I forgot we are talking hoppers hmmm....... let me ponder on this for a minute!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 24 2009, 12:19 PM~15174982
> *Well Hello my favorite CALIRIDER!!!!  :biggrin:  ENOUGH SAID THE BMH WOMAN HAS SPOKE!!!
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 23 2009, 04:41 PM~15166965
> *We were running our own design of blocks before AH2 even became a business!!! And as a matter of fact taught them a thing or two!! I think we have brought alot more to the table then any other hydraulic company!!
> 
> Your right we didn't invent the "wheel" we just re-engineered it!!!
> ...


thats what im talkin about. :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANALBOY+Sep 24 2009, 02:00 PM~15175853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup foooooooooooool


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Is there any parts of the vehicle left???

I will pay for any parts I can get from the original body or frame. 

I consider Voodoo part of lowriding history. Save me something. I will pick it up the next time I am in LV !!

It must be part of the vehicle and not part of the hydraulics.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Sep 24 2009, 10:32 PM~15181042
> *Is there any parts of the vehicle left???
> 
> I will pay for any parts I can get from the original body or frame.
> ...


from the pics jess sent me it all went to the junk yard


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 24 2009, 10:11 PM~15180821
> *sup angel still going on about tyre sizes
> sup foooooooooooool
> *


WELL I HAVE COME TO A CONCLUSION! HOPPERS MADE LOWRIDING LOOK BAD! REAL SHIT. SO FUCK IT IM HOPPIN LIKE THEY DID WHEN I GOT IN THIS GAME ON SMALL TIRES 13. HOD RODS LOWRODS PRE RUNNERS MONSTER TRUCKS TRACKERS, TRAILORS, ROCK CLIMBERS,,, RANGE ROVERS WITH 22'Z THEY CAN KEEP BIG ASS TIRES BESIDES ITS HARDER TO MAKE A CAR JUMP WITH REAL LOWRIDER TIRES... YOU SHOULD TRY IT VIDEO TAPE IT SO I CAN WATCH YOU FAIL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 24 2009, 10:39 PM~15181134
> *WELL I HAVE COME TO A CONCLUSION! HOPPERS MADE LOWRIDING LOOK BAD! REAL SHIT. SO FUCK IT IM HOPPIN LIKE THEY DID WHEN I GOT IN THIS GAME ON SMALL TIRES 13.  HOD RODS LOWRODS PRE RUNNERS MONSTER TRUCKS TRACKERS, TRAILORS, ROCK CLIMBERS,,, RANGE ROVERS WITH 22'Z THEY CAN KEEP BIG ASS TIRES BESIDES ITS HARDER TO MAKE A CAR JUMP WITH REAL LOWRIDER TIRES... YOU SHOULD TRY IT VIDEO TAPE IT SO I CAN WATCH YOU FAIL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: 


Now try real old school.....NO WEIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 25 2009, 12:28 AM~15181534
> *:thumbsup:
> Now try real old school.....NO WEIGHT :biggrin:
> *



now that depends lol...they were using sand bangs, bricks, lifting weights..anything to get the car to compress the coils to make it low lol


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 24 2009, 11:28 PM~15181534
> *:thumbsup:
> Now try real old school.....NO WEIGHT :biggrin:
> *


DONE THAT!!!!!! AND REALLY NO WEIGHT!!!! FREEWAYS STREETS ALOT OF DAM WORK TO DO THIS YOU KNOW MUFA BUT THEN I FOUND OUT THE FOOLS BEATING ME WERE LEADED DOWN SO I SAID FUCK THE DARKSIDE IM USING THE FORCE
8 BATTS





































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 24 2009, 11:28 PM~15181534
> *:thumbsup:
> Now try real old school.....NO WEIGHT :biggrin:
> *


AND EVEN THEN MUFASA U KNOW DAM WELL ALL THEM LOWRIDER RULES CARS WERE FULL OF SHIT.... POWER MY NUTS!!!!!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 25 2009, 01:38 AM~15181845
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> DONE THAT!!!!!! AND REALLY NO WEIGHT!!!! FREEWAYS STREETS ALOT OF DAM WORK TO DO THIS YOU KNOW MUFA BUT THEN I FOUND OUT THE FOOLS BEATING ME WERE LEADED DOWN SO I SAID FUCK THE DARKSIDE IM USING THE FORCE
> 8 BATTS
> ...



he meant weight in the trunk, not weight on the trunk of someone pushing down on the trunk lid lol....just playing homie..nice car...how much extension on the uppers? or has the belly been worked on as well?


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 25 2009, 12:42 AM~15181857
> *he meant weight in the trunk, not the weight of someone pushing down on the trunk lid lol....just playing homie..nice car...how much extension on the uppers?
> *


THATS A GOOD ONE THATS RONS BEST FRIEND CRAIG!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 24 2009, 11:41 PM~15181856
> *AND EVEN THEN MUFASA U KNOW DAM WELL ALL THEM LOWRIDER RULES CARS WERE FULL OF SHIT.... POWER MY NUTS!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

sorry to see her go got alot of good runs out of Ol voo doo. green truck is just chillin cant bring myself to put her out of her misery. RIP


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 25 2009, 12:38 AM~15181845
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> DONE THAT!!!!!! AND REALLY NO WEIGHT!!!! FREEWAYS STREETS ALOT OF DAM WORK TO DO THIS YOU KNOW MUFA BUT THEN I FOUND OUT THE FOOLS BEATING ME WERE LEADED DOWN SO I SAID FUCK THE DARKSIDE IM USING THE FORCE
> 8 BATTS
> ...


one of the better lookn cars u ever had.............

start building clean shit again :angry:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY+Sep 25 2009, 12:41 AM~15181856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur name MUFASA ???? :scrutinize:


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

> *sorry to see her go got alot of good runs out of Ol voo doo. green truck is just chillin cant bring myself to put her out of her misery. RIP *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 21 2009, 09:49 PM~15148621
> *Nope.....not him :0
> *



WHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 25 2009, 03:14 PM~15186993
> *WHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


que pasa tecolote?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 25 2009, 04:15 PM~15187002
> *que pasa tecolote?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 25 2009, 02:19 PM~15186178
> *one of the better lookn cars u ever had.............
> 
> start building clean shit again :angry:
> *


dammmmm I DO STILL HAVE CLEAN SHIT!!!!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 25 2009, 01:43 AM~15181861
> *THATS A GOOD ONE THATS RONS BEST FRIEND CRAIG!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



ya thats a clean car...


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 25 2009, 05:14 PM~15186993
> *WHO?????????????
> *



MIKE JONES!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 25 2009, 05:53 PM~15187730
> *ya thats a clean car...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 23 2009, 05:29 PM~15166840
> *IF you look back smarty, we were discussing Voodoo, not pumps!!!  :uh:
> *


Well I didnt know there were so many voodoo copies out there... "often imitated,but never duplicated" - thats the motto of a good company! you gotta stay one step ahead of em, and lettin em know there on the right track aint helpin!

I remember when BM was about letting the product do the talking, now all I hear is that someone is copying! We know BM offers products of a quality you cant get from some other places,but you know, in every other market there's products that every company is going to have there own version of, and it just pushes to make the market grow. competition aint competition if there's only one team playing!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

oh wait so that means no radical dancing for you for awhile. wait is that the red n black one? so much cars so fkn confused now.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Sep 25 2009, 10:54 PM~15190454
> *oh wait so that means no radical dancing for you for awhile. wait is that the red n black one? so much cars so fkn confused now.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 25 2009, 05:08 PM~15187416
> *dammmmm I DO STILL HAVE CLEAN SHIT!!!!!!!
> *


Well where the fuck is it :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 25 2009, 11:25 PM~15190704
> *Well where the fuck is it :0
> *


IN MY DRIVEWAY


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Yeah Voodoo was the shitz and da last show I seen her was the Odessa show.. May she REST IN PEACE.....BMH till death!!!!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

:angry: aw hell ronny who am I gonna compete with now :angry: :angry: :burn: :burn:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 25 2009, 11:37 PM~15190775
> *IN MY DRIVEWAY
> *


PIX OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 26 2009, 10:50 AM~15192464
> *:angry: aw hell ronny who am I gonna compete with now  :angry:  :angry:    :burn:  :burn:
> *


gonna have to start competing with one on one radical hand ball lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 25 2009, 04:14 PM~15186993
> *WHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


U TELL ME!!!.....THEM IS UR BOYZ :0



But tell them hurry up.....i been wanting to retire the car for like a year!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 26 2009, 12:08 PM~15192868
> *U TELL ME!!!.....THEM IS UR BOYZ  :0
> But tell them hurry up.....i been wanting to retire the car for like a year!!!!
> *


name names damn it..its not snitching lol


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 26 2009, 10:59 AM~15192820
> *PIX OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :0
> *


 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 26 2009, 12:01 PM~15193145
> *:0
> *


I KNEW IT.......NO PIX


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 27 2009, 10:44 PM~15204040
> *I KNEW IT.......NO PIX
> *


 :loco: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com+Sep 26 2009, 10:50 AM~15192464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he does, just cant figure out how to upload them :biggrin: his photobucket button is broken


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I know you had to retire her. It is lonely up there at the top, it does get lonely, I know, I know.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 1 2009, 01:58 AM~15237029
> *Jon and Rob
> he does, just cant figure out how to upload them :biggrin: his photobucket button is broken
> *


 :thumbsup: :wow: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 1 2009, 08:49 AM~15238507
> *I know you had to retire her. It is lonely up there at the top, it does get lonely, I know, I know.
> *


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 21 2009, 11:31 PM~15148331
> *
> 
> 
> ...




what do you mean by "no double switching". double switching your solenoids?


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Oct 1 2009, 09:42 AM~15238974
> *what do you mean by "no double switching". double switching your solenoids?
> *


reverse suspencion! DOUBLE SWITCHING THE CAR GOES UP HIGHER AS ITS GETTING STUCK


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

ok cool i see


----------

